# A good tasting cake that is great 4 carving



## 13withbigdreams (Apr 2, 2010)

i am going to make a b-day cake for a teacher. it is going to require some carving any suggestions??/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

I posted a recipe in a thread asking the same question-it is in this sub forum under 'cakes for cargving'  {sic.}


----------



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

I've only carved a little, but I use either: A) pound cake. Freeze it though! The first time I carved with pound cake, I cheated and used the boxed Betty Crocker brand kind /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif. B) sponge cake. I posted a recipe below that is pretty good tasting, and easy. Freeze it too! C) The cake that a crumb cake is usually part of. Without the crumbs, of course. I don't know if it works with ALL crumb cake-cakes but it worked with my recipe. I can't find it now, but if I find it, I'll inbox it to you, because it really worked amazing!

Sponge Cake.


4
1 cup
4 Tb
1 cup
1 tsp
Eggs, separated
Sugar
Cold water
Sifted cake flour
Baking powder
Whipped cream 
Sliced strawberries 



*Oven Temp ~* 325° *Baking Time ~ *30 Min.
*Pan Type* ~ small angel food pan 

Preheat oven, grease a small tube pan. 
Beat egg yolks and sugar together until very light. Add water. Sift together flour and baking powder. Add to batter. Beat egg whites until stiff. Fold into batter. Pour batter into prepared pan.

Bake. Cool completely and invert onto cake platter. Prepare whipped cream and strawberries. To serve, slice cake in half and fill with half the whipped cream. Top with remaining whipped cream and strawberries.

(taken from www.recipes4cakes.com)
(instead, I used a sheet pan instead of an angel food cake pan)


----------



## 13withbigdreams (Apr 2, 2010)

AWESOME! thanks so much /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

P.S
is there any way to put chocolate in this recipie?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Will you be using fondant? If so, be aware that soft cakes (like sponge) will rarely hold up to the weight. I ask because most carved cakes are covered in some type of sugar paste.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Pound cake made with cream cheese. Works like a charm


----------



## chefjanet (Jul 14, 2010)

If you could remember what the teacher's favorite flavor or kind of a cake then you could go from there.

Another is if she has a European decent then you could also make the cake more special by making a cake that would make her remember of the beautiful memories back home.

I don't have a specific cake in mind though.

From the idea of dillonsmimi... when using fondant, probably you could have extra fondant decorations to be placed around the cake.

I do have a simple but will become dainty if the teacher is female.

A bundt cake with a white icing and in the middle of the cake would be different berries. When the cake has been covered with white icing, the extra fruits could be around the bottom part of the cake.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

I've carved and pieced together this one a few times including a curled-up sleeping baby dragon. Its robust and oil-based so it doesn't dry out too much while working.

*Soonafai's Moist Chocky Cake*

2C Caster sugar

3C S/R Flour

1/2C Cocoa

3 tsp Baking soda

3 Egg whites

2C Milk

2 Tsp Malt vinegar

11/2C Oil

2Tsp Golden syrup

2tsp Vanilla essence

1 Egg

Sift & combine dry ingredients reserving a little sugar. Beat whites until stiff, beat in the reserved sugar. Combine milk and vinegar add other wets and beat. Combine wets and dries, fold in the whites. Bake 180C for 40-50 mins (cook time varies a bit).

This recipe was developed by a Samoan lady for her husband and sons then won a national radio comp. as the supreme recipe...you go, girl! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

